# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Investimet

## Mendimi_Juaj

Une ne kete teme dua me shume te mesoj nga ju qe keni lidhje me Ekonomi.

1. Cfare duhet te bejme me parate?

2. A duhet te investohet tani dhe ku, psh cilat jane kushtet qe te investohet ne Kosove ose ne pergjithesi?

3. Momentalisht cfare duhet te investohet konkretisht dhe cilat biznese kane me shume shance per perparim?

4. Blerja e aksioneve a eshte me leverdi apo jo?

5. Nese nuk ka siguri momentale per investim ku do te ishte paraja e sigurte pa perfshire banken.

Te gjithe shtrojne pyetjen si duhet te arrijme tek parate. Une po shtroj pyetjen nese i kemi parate si ti drejtojme ne rrugen ne duhur ( sepse thone eshte shume me veshtire paraja te ruhet sesa te fitohet).

Nese kemi ketu studenta ose eksperta te ekonomise, apo kushdo qe beson se di zgjidhje te mira i ftoj te japin pergjigje serioze.

----------


## Homza

Paraja eshte ashtu sic the ti vet, shum e veshtire te ruhet sesa te fitohet, kjo eshte e vertete vetem nqs harxho shum plako, se perndryshe nuk ke se perse ta largosh parane nga vetja.


Tani persa i perket disa nder pytjeve tuja:

A ja vlen te mbahet paraja neper banka?  Kjo nuk vlen kurrsesi dhe sidomos per vende te tilla si Kosova qe jan ne ndertim e siper. Nje investim i drejperdrejt eshte me i keshilluar.

Investimi i parave ne cdo fushe si ne Kosov si ne Shiperi eshte me leverdi, ngaqe mendoj qe gati gati asnje market nuk eshte e saqurated, dmth qe ska vend per tregatar apo biznesmes tjere per tu fut ne biznes dhe per te bo pare.

A ja vlen investimi ne aksione? kjo osht vetem e vetem nqs nuk je ne kosov ti personalisht, qe te ndjekesh investimet e tua aktuale ne fusha te ndryshme. Pra investimi ne aksione bohet kur nuk ke mundesi ta ndjekesh biznesi tend dit per dit. Kjo nuk eshte se te nxjerr naj pare te madhe, por me shum se inflacioni domosdo qe do rriten parat tuja.


Nqs akoma ke dilemn se ku me i cu paret tua, une gjithnje jam i gatshem te ndihmoj jo vetem juve por cdo patriot tjeter per te siguru dhe harxhu paret e tyne, ne fund te fundit Shqiptar jemi ne, duhet ti japim doren njeri tjetrit ne raste kur kerkohet ndihma juaj. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Mendimi_Juaj

Le te behemi me konkret ndoshta ja vlen me shume tema

Cfare biznesi momentalisht do te sillte perfitime te sigurta psh ne Kosove

Ku duhet te blihen aksione qe te jete me i sigurte fitimi dhe te mos rrezikohet humbja, dini ndonje rast konkret

Sepse mendoj eshte shume dem te investohen parate ne vend qe nuk garanton sukses, shqiptaret e kane zakon te kopjojne. Ne kosove njehere u mbushen rrugen pompa benzine pastaj restorante e kesi gjerash. Cili lloj biznesi ka sot perspektive?

----------


## ildushja

Une ne kete teme dua me shume te mesoj nga ju qe keni lidhje me Ekonomi.

1. Cfare duhet te bejme me parate?

*Duhet ti shpenzojme dhe kursejme ato.*

2. A duhet te investohet tani dhe ku, psh cilat jane kushtet qe te investohet ne Kosove ose ne pergjithesi?

*Sa me heret te fillosh aq me mire per te ardhmet. Si i ri ke kohe qe ti besh serish leket nese i investon ne stoqe, por duhet ti mesosh mire investimet para se te besh vendim.*

3. Momentalisht cfare duhet te investohet konkretisht dhe cilat biznese kane me shume shance per perparim?

*Ti flet per kompani invetstimesh apo te investosh leket ne nje biznes? Behu pak me i qarte.*

4. Blerja e aksioneve a eshte me leverdi apo jo?
*Po. Duhet te mesosh shume dhe mbi kete.*

5. Nese nuk ka siguri momentale per investim ku do te ishte paraja e sigurte pa perfshire banken.

*Ka kompani te ndryshme qe te ofrojne sigurimin e lekve deri nje nje fare shifre, kete gje mund ta pyesesh tek kompanite ku je i interesuar.*

----------


## Mendimi_Juaj

Tema u keqkuptua plotesisht sidomos nga ty ildushja.

Une kete teme nuk e kam hapur ne forumin ndihmoni njeri tjetrin dhe si rrjedhoje spo kerkoje nje ndihme konkrete per veten.

Se dyti edhe nese do te kerkoja ndihme nuk isha i interesuar per replika boshe. Cfare shkrove ti??? Dikund se pate te qarte e dikund me the se duhet te mesoj ende, Por cfare me mesove ti???

Tash si sqarim, QELLIMI i temes eshte qe te japim keshilla thash "studentet apo ekspertet e ekonomise apo ata qe mirren me keto pune" qe te gjithe ata qe deshirojne te investojne, te kursejne, te blejne aksione tu jipen disa keshilla parimore qe te mos hargjojne parate gabimisht.

Tani une e shtrova ne menyren, Dua te mesoj nga Ju, normal qe dua te mesoj mirepo nuk dmth se sdi asgje, prandaj pergjigje " duhet te mesosh ende" sme duhet.

Tani po them: Nese dikush ka pervoje, studime, mirret me ekonomi apo eshte ekspert i ketyre lemive le te jep ndihmen e vet ne dobi te te gjitheve. Ata qe nuk dijne le te heshtin sepse skemi nevoje per debate.

Se fundmi arsyetoj se pikerisht per keso teme kemi nevoje qe te mesojme pak per biznesin te punojme, te shikojme perpara dhe te behemi njerez sepse temat fetare na prishen nervat dhe fatkeqesisht jane shume te popullarizuara.

Pra tema eshte e hapur per keshilla te te gjitha llojeve ne ekonomi prandaj eshte e hapur ne forumin Ekonomi dhe Biznes.

Nese tema ska rendesi atehere le ta mbyllin moderatoret

Faleminderit

----------


## ildushja

> Tema u keqkuptua plotesisht sidomos nga ty ildushja.
> 
> Une kete teme nuk e kam hapur ne forumin ndihmoni njeri tjetrin dhe si rrjedhoje spo kerkoje nje ndihme konkrete per veten.
> 
> Se dyti edhe nese do te kerkoja ndihme nuk isha i interesuar per replika boshe. Cfare shkrove ti??? Dikund se pate te qarte e dikund me the se duhet te mesoj ende, Por cfare me mesove ti???
> 
> Tash si sqarim, QELLIMI i temes eshte qe te japim keshilla thash "studentet apo ekspertet e ekonomise apo ata qe mirren me keto pune" qe te gjithe ata qe deshirojne te investojne, te kursejne, te blejne aksione tu jipen disa keshilla parimore qe te mos hargjojne parate gabimisht.
> 
> Tani une e shtrova ne menyren, Dua te mesoj nga Ju, normal qe dua te mesoj mirepo nuk dmth se sdi asgje, prandaj pergjigje " duhet te mesosh ende" sme duhet.
> ...


Dakort gabimi im nese nuk te kam kuptuar tamam, mbase s'lexova aq me vemendje sac duhej.. nejse..

Ka menyra te ndryshme si mund te investosh... po pate mundesi pergjigja ksaj qe te pyeta mesiper...

3. Momentalisht cfare duhet te investohet konkretisht dhe cilat biznese kane me shume shance per perparim?

*Ti flet per kompani invetstimesh apo te investosh leket ne nje biznes? Behu pak me i qarte.*

Se je student s'do te thote qe koken vetem tek librat dueht ta kesh... me duket se dhe ti s'me ke kuptuar mire mua.

Kjo bote ka aq shume menyra e opsione investimesh aqe s'di nga tja nisesh e nga t'ja bitisesh... kshuqe beji pyetjejt pak me te qarta, nuk po mundoem te te acaroj - por te ndihmoj!

Ciao.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## conman

smesohet ne forum si investohen parate, ndryshe do ishin te gjithe te pasur.

----------


## ildushja

> smesohet ne forum si investohen parate, ndryshe do ishin te gjithe te pasur.


Dihet.. po tpakten mund te marri nje drejtim se ku mund te filloje per te pare..  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## conman

as ajo sbehet, se ai qe ka vene aq shume leke sa kerkon te investoj, eshte aq i zgjuar sa te veje te brokeri, apo te gjeje menyra dhe rruge per te investuar. Keta qe pyesin keshtu kot, ose skane leke ose e bejne per te shit pordh.

----------


## ildushja

> as ajo sbehet, se ai qe ka vene aq shume leke sa kerkon te investoj, eshte aq i zgjuar sa te veje te brokeri, apo te gjeje menyra dhe rruge per te investuar. Keta qe pyesin keshtu kot, ose skane leke ose e bejne per te shit pordh.


Mbase ai nuk di qe duhet shkuar ne broker ose ne accountant (varet sa leke ka dhe ne cfare shteti eshte)

----------


## conman

nqs dikush ka aq leke sa te investoj, ai e di deren e brokerit ose accountant  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ildushja

> nqs dikush ka aq leke sa te investoj, ai e di deren e brokerit ose accountant



Nuk eshte e thene se duhet te kesh shume leke per te investuar, aq me teper... nuk eshte e thene qe duhet te kesh leke qe te jesh kurjoz ose te duash te dish per investimet.  :buzeqeshje: 

Pse kruesh ti? :P

----------


## conman

Eshte mendimi im qe nqs dikush eshte i interesuar seriozish per te investuar para, nuk pyet ne forum publik. Eshte e vertete qe mund te mos duhen shume leke nqs ti investon ne dicka qe ka te beje me nje ide inovative or dicka te lidhur me profesionin tend. Por nqs investon ne markets etc duhet ca leke te fillosh. 
Ndihem shume i krushem te henave  :buzeqeshje:  mos e merr personale

----------


## ildushja

> Eshte mendimi im qe nqs dikush eshte i interesuar seriozish per te investuar para, nuk pyet ne forum publik. Eshte e vertete qe mund te mos duhen shume leke nqs ti investon ne dicka qe ka te beje me nje ide inovative or dicka te lidhur me profesionin tend. Por nqs investon ne markets etc duhet ca leke te fillosh. 
> Ndihem shume i krushem te henave  mos e merr personale


 :buzeqeshje:  Se mora fare jo, biles un po mbroja hapsin e temes dhe pse me "uleriti" qpare.. :P

E kuptoj ku e ke fjalen dhe jam dakort me ty.

----------


## conman

now that we agree, how about 8 sat night  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ildushja

> now that we agree, how about 8 sat night


 :sarkastik:  C'nodh ne kete ore? :P

----------


## conman

ti mesojme njeri tjetrit per investimet pra lool

----------


## PRI-LTN

> 5. Nese nuk ka siguri momentale per investim ku do te ishte paraja e sigurte pa perfshire banken.


Besoj se duke blere pasuri te paluajteshme, si shtepi ose truall.

----------


## ildushja

Aaaaaa po un skam nevoje per msim.. dhe per msuse sjam gjo se skam durim..  :pa dhembe:

----------


## Mendimi_Juaj

Hahaha, Shume me kenaqi ky debati me lart. Mire qe te pakten moret mundimin te debatoni. Ska rendesi rezultati.

Une skam pse jap pergjigje cfare kerkoj sepse e kam thene qe me pare se nuk kerkoj asgje. Nuk e shkrova pyetjen me lart rastesisht me shume kuptime, por me qellim qe te perfshije te gjitha llojet e biznesit.

Une thjesht desha te hap nje teme forumi ME vlere, sepse ka mijera tema qe ne fakt sna duhen gje. Une thash nese dikush merr vesht ne biznes thjesht munde te jap ndonje koment qe do te ndihmonte te tjeret qe te jene te suksesshem.

Une thash shume here se spo behet fjale per mua personalisht. Une te gjitha keto me lart qe permendet e di dhe shume me teper. Vete fakti qe hapa teme dmth se mjaft shume di nga keto dhe skam problem personal, bile shume mire i kam punet meqe ra fjala.

Meqe ekzistojne mijera tema ku te mesojne si te behesh besimtar i ndonje feje mendova se eshte me mire qe njerezit te mesojne si te behen te suksesshem. Se besoja se do te kishte kundershtime per temen por tani doli se njeriu nuk ben te mesoje gjera te tilla ne forum.

Ka tema qe te mesojne cfare ka ndodhur para 10 mij vjetesh, ka tema qe te mesojne cfare dallimi ka pasur greqishtja dhe shqipja e para 1000 vjeteve ka tema qe te mesojne ne detale te gjitha llojet e feve, dhe thash te hap nje teme qe eshte aktuale. Nese dikush eshte biznesmen munde te japi pervojen personale cfare nuk duhet te gabohet ne biznes. Cfare rruge eshte me e sigurte etj.

OK meqe ska asnje rast te tille sepse njerezve ju intereson ma shume historia politika feja sesa ekonomia atehere kjo tregon pse nuk perparon vendi jone. Njerezit moti mirren me biznes neve ende me fe si para 1000 vjetesh.

Per te gjithe ma lart faleminderit qe dhate kontribut, ka rendesi pjesemarrja.

Tani une do te jap disa instruksione sa per start te tregoj si e kam paramenduar temen:

1. Cfare duhet te bejme me parate: 

Eshte mire qe te kursehet dhe te investohet, paraja qet parane thote populli prandaj duhet te investohet sepse parate qe rrine nuk sjellin asgje pos qe hargjohen.

2. A duhet te investohet tani dhe ku, psh cilat jane kushtet qe te investohet ne Kosove ose ne pergjithesi?

Tani ne kete moment kemi nje krize politike ne Kosove megjithate eshte mire te investohet tani ose pas disa muajve. Kushtet e investimit ne Kosove nuk jane momentalisht shume te volitshme. Ne vende tjera ka me shume kushte per fillim te biznesit, mirepo meqe Kosova eshte vendi jone dhe ka fuqi te lire punetore shancat megjithate ekzistojne.

3. Momentalisht cfare duhet te investohet konkretisht dhe cilat biznese kane me shume shance per perparim?

Investimet munde te jene te llojeve te ndryshme, psh investime quhet edhe kur blen nje toke, blen aksione, behesh pjese e ndonje firme por edhe kur hap nje firme personalisht. Mirepo tani ne Kosove sidomos kemi nje krize sepse kemi pasur nje investim te gabuar nga diaspora jone. Pra meqe investimet kryesisht jane bere duke blere truall dhe duke ndertuar shtepi kemi nje mungese parash ne treg. Meqe nuk ekziston prodhimi vendas atehere neve blejme produkte jashte dhe parate tona dalin jashte. Prandaj kemi nje mungese parash ne pergjithesi. Atehere pra momentalisht eshte e gabuar te investohet ne Kosove duke ndertuar shtepi e blere truall, sepse bllokohen parate, mirepo eshte mire te investohet ne prodhim. Cfare prodhimi? Secili lloj prodhimi ka vleren e vet sepse kemi nje mungese totale fabrikash prodhuese por edhe bujqesia do te kete fitimet e saj ne te ardhmen e afert.

4. Blerja e aksioneve a eshte me leverdi apo jo?

Eshte me leverdi dhe me rrezik varesisht nga firma ku investon, sidomos ne Kosove pothuajse ska shance te tilla, Ne kompanite e huaja ka shance me shume megjithate ekziston gjithmone rreziku i humbjes nese kompania falimenton.

Nese nuk ka siguri momentale per investim ku do te ishte paraja e sigurte pa perfshire banken

Kjo eshte pyetje e veshtire dhe une smunde ti jap pergjigje vet, mirepo meqe banka bie nga forma, blerja e tokes bie per shkak se bllokohen parate, atehere megjithate Investimi eshte zgjidhja me e mire. Nese ska mundesi Investimi duhet kursyer megjithate dhe pritur momentin e volitshem.

Une pra keshtu e kam paramenduar temen. Qe secili te jap pervojen , dijen e vet, ne sherbim te te gjitheve. Meqe tema ska sukses ska rendesi per mua, le te mbyllet ose le te hidhet ne kosh dhe mirremi me fe histori e politike

----------

